# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  100 mbiemrat më të përdorur në Shqipëri .

## DI_ANA

Historia, mënyra e formimit apo numri i përdorimit të mbiemrit që mban secili prej nesh, nuk do të përbëjë më një mister. Me një total prej rreth 25000 mbiemrash në të gjithë territorin shqiptar, profesori i Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë, Çlirim Bidollari, ka radhitur në një fjalor, që pritet të përfundojë së shpejti, të gjithë mbiemrat shqiptarë, nga më i famshmi deri te më pak i përdoruri.
Historia, mënyra e formimit apo numri i përdorimit të mbiemrit që mban secili prej nesh, nuk do të përbëjë më një mister. Me një total prej rreth 25000 mbiemrash në të gjithë territorin shqiptar, profesori i Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë, Çlirim Bidollari, ka radhitur në një fjalor, që pritet të përfundojë së shpejti, të gjithë mbiemrat shqiptarë, nga më i famshmi deri te më pak i përdoruri. Gazeta Albania publikon sot listën me 100 mbiemrat më të përdorur në Shqipëri. Mbiemri Hoxha është kryesuesi i kësaj liste. Sipas prof. Bidollarit, kjo nuk është aspak e rastësishme. Ky mbiemër ka ardhur si një titull nga hierarkia fetare. Përhapja në masë e myslimanizmit pas pushtimit turk ka bërë që ky mbiemër të jetë mjaft i përhapur në të gjitha anët e vendit. Ndërkohë që nuk mbeten mbrapa edhe ofiqe të hierarkisë fetare që nuk i përkasin fesë myslimane. Kështu, në radhë të dytë dhe të tretë renditen mbiemrat Shehu dhe Prifti, përkatësisht tituj të fesë bektashiane dhe asaj ortodokse. Më pas kjo listë vijon me mbiemra të ardhur nga emra njerëzish apo nga emrat e vendbanimeve të të parëve të atij oxhaku.

Klasifikimet

Në prononcimin e tij për gazetën Albania, profesori i patronomisë, Bidollari, pohoi se mbiemrat klasifikohen në katër kategori të mëdha. Në kategorinë e parë përfshihen mbiemrat që tregojnë vijimësinë e birërisë. Në këtë kategori futen ata mbiemra që rrjedhin nga emrat e të parëve, - pohoi Bidollari. Sipas tij, këto mund të jenë në formën e plotë të emrit si Sinani, Andoni, Abazi, por edhe në trajtat e tyre të shkurtuara si, Kola, Hysi apo Leka. Në kategorinë e dytë përfshihen mbiemrat që tregojnë origjinë ose prejardhje, si Dibra, Frashëri, Bushati, të cilët janë ndër më të përhapurit. Kushti numër një i vendosjes së mbiemrave të këtij lloji ishte që familja që merrte këtë mbiemër të kishte lëvizur nga vendbanimi i mëparshëm. Gjithashtu, kur prijësit e familjeve të zhvendosura nuk arrinin të gjenin një paraardhës të denjë për të mbajtur si mbiemër, atëherë ata përdornin emrat e fshatrave ose të qyteteve nga vinin, - pohoi prof. Bidollari. Një tjetër kategori janë mbiemrat që tregojnë zanate dhe profesione apo tituj si, Argjendari, Furrxhiu, Kadiu, Pasha, Aga, etj. Sipas Bidollarit, një pjesë e mirë kësaj kategorie janë në gjuhën turke, pasi periudha e vënies së mbiemrave ka përkuar në kohë me pushtimin turk. Ndërsa kategoria e katërt në klasifikimin e mbiemrave përfshin mbiemrat që janë formuar në formën e nofkave dhe llagapeve si Sakati, Qorri, Shurdhi etj. Duke iu vënë fillimisht disa personave në formën e epiteteve, me kalimin e kohës ato janë konsoliduar në mbiemra. Këto epitete kanë qenë të formave të ndryshme, me ngjyresa pozitive dhe negative, - sqaroi Bidollari-por me kalimin e kohës ngjyresa e tyre ka humbur.

Fjalori

Fjalori i mbiemrave është një studim që ka nisur rreth 7 vjet më parë. Bidollari saktësoi për Albania-n se për kryerjen e këtij studimi është shfrytëzuar regjistrimi i popullsisë i vitit 1945. Gjithashtu, studimi është ballafaquar edhe me regjistrime të popullsisë në vitet në vazhdim, si edhe me listat e zgjedhjeve në vitet 2003-2005. Bidollari saktësoi se qëllimi i fjalorit është të zbulojë vatrën ku ka lindur patronima. Për fjalorin po punohet për disa plotësime qoftë të numrit, qoftë të përmbajtjes apo shpjegimit të mbiemrave. Pjesa më e vështirë është historia e tyre. Më mirë për historinë e mbiemrave dinë vetëm ata që i mbajnë këto mbiemra.


Historia e mbiemrave

Zhvillimi i mbiemrave ka ecur në shek XII-XX. Në rreth 5-6 shekuj histori, procesi i vënies së mbiemrave ka ecur nga lart poshtë. Kështu, fillimisht janë pajisur me mbiemra shtresat e larta, më pas shtresat e hierarkisë fetare, ndërsa më vonë ka zbritur deri në shtresat e ulëta. Qëllimi fillestar i mbiemrave ka qenë për të dalluar njerëzit nga njëri-tjetri. Mbiemrat janë stabilizuar në shek XX në Shqipëri. Deri më 1912-n, shumica e popullsisë në Shqipëri nuk kishte mbiemra. Pas këtij viti filluan të kryheshin regjistrimet e para të popullatës.

TOP LISTA e MBIEMRAVE
1. Hoxha
2. Shehu
3. Prifti
4. Çela
5. Leka
6. Dervishi
7. Hysi
8. Rama
9. Dibra
10. Abazi
11. Sinani
12. Gjika
13. Kola
14. Kraja
15. Luka
16. Duka
17. Gjoka
18. Murati
19. Kristi
20. Mulo
21. Muço
22. Andoni
23. Hasani
24. Koçi
25. Frashëri
26. Ruçi
27. Zeneli
28. Papa
29. Spahiu
30. Balla
31. Bushati
32. Gjoni
33. Brahimi
34. Kanani
35. Alikaj
36. Arapi
37. Çaushi
38. Halili
39. Thanasi
40. Xhafa
41. Aliaj
42. Basha
43. Mezini
44. Sula
45. Agolli
46. Gjata
47. Haxhiu
48. Jaho
49. Kodra
50. Lako
51. Mehmeti
52. Niko
53. Osmani
54. Pano
55. Bardhi
56. Cani
57. Deda
58. Demiri
59. Hasa
60. Kasa
61. Mema
62. Myftiu
63. Peçi
64. Shtylla
65. Toska
66. Treska
67. Ymeri
68. Zaimi
69. Bezhani
70. Dedja
71. Duro
72. Kamberi
73. Kote
74. Laçi
75. Laze
76. Malaj
77. Marku
78. Hana
79. Shyti
80. Skënderi
81. Berberi
82. Dede
83. Elezi
84. Gjergji
85. Jaupi
86. Koka
87. Kondi
88. Luarasi
89. Vata
90. Meçe
91. Nikolla
92. Rexha
93. Saraçi
94. Xhani
95. Dangëllia
96. Shalsi
97. Madhi
98. Begu
99. Myslimi
100. Kaleshi

Marre nga Gazeta Albania

----------


## Kreksi

Une mendoj se emri me i vjeter dhe me i perhapur ne trojet shqiptare eshte dukagjini si familje e vjeter pastaj vjen krasniqi...

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> Historia, mënyra e formimit apo numri i përdorimit të mbiemrit që mban secili prej nesh, nuk do të përbëjë më një mister. Me një total prej rreth 25000 mbiemrash në të gjithë territorin shqiptar, profesori i Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë, Çlirim Bidollari, ka radhitur në një fjalor, që pritet të përfundojë së shpejti, të gjithë mbiemrat shqiptarë, nga më i famshmi deri te më pak i përdoruri.
> Historia, mënyra e formimit apo numri i përdorimit të mbiemrit që mban secili prej nesh, nuk do të përbëjë më një mister. Me një total prej rreth 25000 mbiemrash në të gjithë territorin shqiptar, profesori i Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë, Çlirim Bidollari, ka radhitur në një fjalor, që pritet të përfundojë së shpejti, të gjithë mbiemrat shqiptarë, nga më i famshmi deri te më pak i përdoruri. Gazeta Albania publikon sot listën me 100 mbiemrat më të përdorur në Shqipëri. Mbiemri Hoxha është kryesuesi i kësaj liste. Sipas prof. Bidollarit, kjo nuk është aspak e rastësishme. Ky mbiemër ka ardhur si një titull nga hierarkia fetare. Përhapja në masë e myslimanizmit pas pushtimit turk ka bërë që ky mbiemër të jetë mjaft i përhapur në të gjitha anët e vendit. Ndërkohë që nuk mbeten mbrapa edhe ofiqe të hierarkisë fetare që nuk i përkasin fesë myslimane. Kështu, në radhë të dytë dhe të tretë renditen mbiemrat Shehu dhe Prifti, përkatësisht tituj të fesë bektashiane dhe asaj ortodokse. Më pas kjo listë vijon me mbiemra të ardhur nga emra njerëzish apo nga emrat e vendbanimeve të të parëve të atij oxhaku.
> 
> Klasifikimet
> 
> Në prononcimin e tij për gazetën Albania, profesori i patronomisë, Bidollari, pohoi se mbiemrat klasifikohen në katër kategori të mëdha. Në kategorinë e parë përfshihen mbiemrat që tregojnë vijimësinë e birërisë. Në këtë kategori futen ata mbiemra që rrjedhin nga emrat e të parëve, - pohoi Bidollari. Sipas tij, këto mund të jenë në formën e plotë të emrit si Sinani, Andoni, Abazi, por edhe në trajtat e tyre të shkurtuara si, Kola, Hysi apo Leka. Në kategorinë e dytë përfshihen mbiemrat që tregojnë origjinë ose prejardhje, si Dibra, Frashëri, Bushati, të cilët janë ndër më të përhapurit. Kushti numër një i vendosjes së mbiemrave të këtij lloji ishte që familja që merrte këtë mbiemër të kishte lëvizur nga vendbanimi i mëparshëm. Gjithashtu, kur prijësit e familjeve të zhvendosura nuk arrinin të gjenin një paraardhës të denjë për të mbajtur si mbiemër, atëherë ata përdornin emrat e fshatrave ose të qyteteve nga vinin, - pohoi prof. Bidollari. Një tjetër kategori janë mbiemrat që tregojnë zanate dhe profesione apo tituj si, Argjendari, Furrxhiu, Kadiu, Pasha, Aga, etj. Sipas Bidollarit, një pjesë e mirë kësaj kategorie janë në gjuhën turke, pasi periudha e vënies së mbiemrave ka përkuar në kohë me pushtimin turk. Ndërsa kategoria e katërt në klasifikimin e mbiemrave përfshin mbiemrat që janë formuar në formën e nofkave dhe llagapeve si Sakati, Qorri, Shurdhi etj. Duke iu vënë fillimisht disa personave në formën e epiteteve, me kalimin e kohës ato janë konsoliduar në mbiemra. Këto epitete kanë qenë të formave të ndryshme, me ngjyresa pozitive dhe negative, - sqaroi Bidollari-por me kalimin e kohës ngjyresa e tyre ka humbur.
> 
> Fjalori
> 
> ...


 Nji pjese e madhe e ketyre  "mbiemrave" jan emra e jo mbiemra.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ihhh mbiemri im eshte aty  :ngerdheshje: D

----------


## kamaco 1

keta jane me te perdorurit por mua do me pelqente qe te shihja mbiemrat me te pa perdorur qe nuk jane ne mas por qe e kan nje far kohe

----------


## Baraliris

1. Hoxha nga Turqishtja Oglu = Hoxhë !
2. Shehu nga Persishtja Shah = Mbret , perandor !
3. Prifti nga Italishtja prette ose Anglishtja Priest = prift !
4. Çela nga mbiemri i shumë pëdorur Sllav Čelovič sidomos mes Serbëve e Rusëve ! 
5. Leka nga emri Greko-Bizantinë Aleka , Alexios = mbrojtës, guardian !
6. Dervishi nga titulli Arab i sektit Shi'i (Shi'itët) = hoxhë shi'it !
7. Hysi nga emri Arab Hussein !
8. Rama është emri i vjetër i Beogradid !
9. Dibra është mbiemër vendor e jo fisnor si Ilirët , Taulanti , Albani etj.
10. Abazi mbiemër Arab : Abas , Mahmoud Abas , presidenti i Palestinës !
11. Sinani mbiemër Arab : Sinnan !
12. Gjika mbiemër i krishterë , Greqisht : Gikos , Rumanisht : Gicha etj.
13. Kola mbiemër i krishterë , Greqisht : Kollas ose Kollias , Anglisht Cole etj.
14. Kraja emër Sllav , krajna : kufi !
15. Luka mbiemër i krishterë , italisht Luca etj.
16. Duka italish Duca = Dukë !
17. Gjoka mbiemër Sllav : Djokovič , Novak Djokovič mu dukë shumë Serb dje në natën e parë të EUROVISION 2008 !  
18. Murati nga Arabishtja Murat !
19. Kristi , Christ , Cristo , Kristos !
20. Mulo , italisht Gomar !
21. Muço emër Arab , Alimucha etj.
22. Andoni , Anthony , Antonio , Antonios !
23. Hasani  : Arab, Hassan !
24. Koçi : Grek , Kotsis ! 
25. Frashëri Frengjisht Fraser !
26. Ruçi Greqisht Routsos !
27. Zeneli S'ja kam idenë , por duket Shqipëtarë , Zenep ,Zenel etj.
28. Papa italisht Papë !
29. Spahiu Titull Turk Spahiy
30. Balla emër jo fisnor si Ilirët por simbolik ?!
31. Bushati emër Turk , Uraliko - Altaik , Bushi : shigjetaret Japonezë ! 
32. Gjoni , Ioannis , John , Jean , Giovanni !
33. Brahimi , Arab Ibrahim !
34. Kanani , hebre Cannan !
35. Alikaj Sllavo mysliman Alikovič shumë i përdorur mes Boshnjakëve !
36. Arapi , Arab !
37. Çaushi, titull Turk , Kont !
38. Halili arab Halil !
39. Thanasi Grek Thannassos !
40. Xhafa U LODHA ! Shqipëtarët nuk përdorin mbiemrat e Ilirëve por të pushtuesve , ushtrak e fetar , shkoni e falenderoni priftin e hoxhën për këtë !  :i terbuar: 
41. Aliaj  .......................
42. Basha
43. Mezini
44. Sula
45. Agolli
46. Gjata
47. Haxhiu
48. Jaho
49. Kodra
50. Lako
51. Mehmeti
52. Niko
53. Osmani
54. Pano
55. Bardhi
56. Cani
57. Deda
58. Demiri
59. Hasa
60. Kasa
61. Mema
62. Myftiu
63. Peçi
64. Shtylla
65. Toska
66. Treska
67. Ymeri
68. Zaimi
69. Bezhani
70. Dedja
71. Duro
72. Kamberi
73. Kote
74. Laçi
75. Laze
76. Malaj
77. Marku
78. Hana
79. Shyti
80. Skënderi
81. Berberi
82. Dede
83. Elezi
84. Gjergji
85. Jaupi
86. Koka
87. Kondi
88. Luarasi
89. Vata
90. Meçe
91. Nikolla
92. Rexha
93. Saraçi
94. Xhani
95. Dangëllia
96. Shalsi
97. Madhi
98. Begu
99. Myslimi
100. Kaleshi

*Para lirisë !*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> 1. Hoxha nga Turqishtja Oglu = Hoxhë !
> 2. Shehu nga Persishtja Shah = Mbret , perandor !
> 3. Prifti nga Italishtja prette ose Anglishtja Priest = prift !
> 4. Çela nga mbiemri i shumë pëdorur Sllav Čelovič sidomos mes Serbëve e Rusëve ! 
> 5. Leka nga emri Greko-Bizantinë Aleka , Alexios = mbrojtës, guardian !
> 6. Dervishi nga titulli Arab i sektit Shi'i (Shi'itët) = hoxhë shi'it !
> 7. Hysi nga emri Arab Hussein !
> 8. Rama është emri i vjetër i Beogradid !
> 9. Dibra është mbiemër vendor e jo fisnor si Ilirët , Taulanti , Albani etj.
> ...


keto jan prejardhjet e mbiemrit?

----------


## kleos

Hoxha ... i xhamise
Shehu ... i  teqese
Prifti ... i kishes

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

uuaa nuk e paskam mbiemrin tim aty :-(...
nuk ka rendsi nga vin a nga shqiperia turqia e ku ta di une jan thesht ato qe perdoren me shume ne shqiperi...

----------


## DI_ANA

> uuaa nuk e paskam mbiemrin tim aty :-(...


Lool.... :buzeqeshje: 

Mos u merzit e dashur,se as une nuk e kam,por kjo gje nuk do te thote qe sjemi Shqiptare...

Respekte

----------


## xlindax

> Nji pjese e madhe e ketyre  "mbiemrave" jan emra e jo mbiemra.


*jo x  te them nje budallallek...
po me sa kam degjuar une, mbiemrat vijn nga emrat e ster gjysherve tan.*

----------


## flory80

> *jo x  te them nje budallallek...
> po me sa kam degjuar une, mbiemrat vijn nga emrat e ster gjysherve tan.*


Po kjo është shumë e vërtetë.
Në qoftë se do të bësh muhabet me pleq nga Jugu askush nuk përmend mbiemra por përdorin emrin e babait.
Mua më kujtohet gjyshi kur tregonte histori gjithmone thoshte:
Hasan Aliu (Aliu ishte babai i Hasanit)
Lato Fetahu (Fetahu ishte babai i Latos dhe po keshtu quhej dhe djali i tij i madh)
Hysen Bektashi (Bektashi ishte babai i Hysenit dhe po ashtu quhej dhe djali i tij i madh)
Keshtu qe unë mendoj se ata perdoren keto lloj mbiemrash deri vone kur filloi regjistrimi i saktë i popullsisë dhe pastaj ngelën këto mbiemra të pandryshuar dhe që njerëzit i përdorin edhe sot e kësaj dite
Por për tu çuditur është pjesa tjetër e mbiemrave që nuk kanë asnjë kuptim, si përshëmbull mbiemri im nuk ka asnjë kuptim dhe nuk e di se si ka ardhur në përdorim nga të parët e mi

Temë interesante

----------


## FierAkja143

i imi nuk eshte aty  :ngerdheshje: 
rrac e rrall ne

----------


## Brari

shume interesant ajo lista e mbiemrave..
pergezime hartuseve e sjellesit..

baraliu.. lere ti shpjegojne ato gjera ata qe kan studiuar shkencat demografike apo etnografike apo historike.. e gjuhesore..

megjithse cave u je afruar ne shpjegim por amatorisht..

----------


## iliria e para

Sa shpejte i paskan bere analizat dhe diagnostikimin e mbiemrave!!!
Edhe emrin ilir Gjokë e paskan lidhe me sllavet dhe mbiemrin Djokoviq, ashtu edhe disa tjera..!!!
Ti mer djal qe e ke bere kete pune, a je njohes aq i mire i sllavishtes? Me duket se e ke gabuar profesionin.

----------


## suada dr

uaaaaaaa po mbiemri im ku eshte??
e paske harru eee!hajt po ta fal ksaj rralle lol

----------


## Tal Aga

U befasova që në këtë listë prej 100 mbiemrash nuk gjenden mbiemrat si: Berisha, Gashi, Krasniqi..... por a ishte kjo megjithatë listë e mbiemrave vetëm në Shqipëri?

Po të ishte puna mirë e mbarë.... në faqet e entit statistikor do të mund të shihje numrin e saktë të personave me mbiemër të caktuar......sikurse në botën e përparuar....

----------


## labi i maleve

Po mire,aty vendosen mbiemrat me te shpesht sipas studiuesit megjitheate mendoj se ka edhe mbiemra me te shpesht se ata aty.Psh nuk mendoj se mbiemri *Balla* eshte me i perhapur se mbiemri *Bala* i cili sipas studiuesve eshte shime i vjeter dhe rrjedhe nga ai i fisit arber te *Balshajve*.Madje ka nje shtririe te gjere gjeografike ne trojet shqiptare si ne veri edhe ne jug.

----------


## suada dr

*uaaaaaaa e gjeta mbiemrin tim po nga ana mamit.hajt shyqyr.se aty me ngeli menia.*

----------


## klaus fisher

Germo Tare.germo se aty eshte varri i qenit te ngordhur

----------

